# AUTO_INCREMENT bei IBM DB2



## Chefkoch (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Kann es denn sein, dass IBM DB2  den Befehl  AUTO_INCREMENT als optionale Eigenschaft einer Spalte nicht kennt?

create table xy(
ID int not null auto_increment primary key )

bei mysql geht das ja ohne probleme, doch bei IBM DB2 bekomm ich das so nicht zum Laufen


----------



## Chefkoch (19. Dezember 2007)

niemand hat ibm db2?


----------



## ishino (19. Dezember 2007)

CREATE TABLE ... GENERATED ... AS IDENTITY

Und statt zwei Tage zu warten, bis sich jemand findet der es aus dem Stand beantworten kann, lohnt sich ab und an ein Blick in die Dokumentation:

SQL Reference DB2 UDB Vol. 2


----------



## Chefkoch (20. Dezember 2007)

Danke fürs PDF File!


----------

